# Anyone have experience with Tom's Peptides?



## Pt_Lumberjack (Jul 31, 2015)

I've been using GHRP-2 and ModGRF(1-29) from Tom's Peptides for a couple weeks now, and am very happy.  I'm content sticking with them/him for this stuff.  My concern is the pricing on his IGF-1 LR3 (which I plan to start soon), which is $195/mg.  It's 4x as much as GeoPeptides, a site sponsor.  Anyone feel Tom's is worth the $$?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2015)

Pretty sure there are no research companies that have actual igf. It would be way more expensive than the 195.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 2, 2015)

I garantee no peptide company or any other company for that matter has real igf. You have to have a license in medicine and a developed study for which you are to use the igf for in order to even purchase it and you have to go through a regeant distributor as well. Good luck finding a doc to put his med license on the line to buy igf for bodybuilding. If anyone says they had great pumps or paunful pumps or their biceps grew an inch on the stuff then they are straight smoking their own shit. The question is how much is the placebo effect worth to you?


----------



## massa (Aug 10, 2015)

Are all these peptide sites like peptide bridge legit?? I don't wanna inject unpure shit in me !!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2015)

cobra strike said:


> i garantee no peptide company or any other company for that matter has real igf. You have to have a license in medicine and a developed study for which you are to use the igf for in order to even purchase it and you have to go through a regeant distributor as well. Good luck finding a doc to put his med license on the line to buy igf for bodybuilding. If anyone says they had great pumps or paunful pumps or their biceps grew an inch on the stuff then they are straight smoking their own shit. The question is how much is the placebo effect worth to you?



this>>>>>>>


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 10, 2015)

Tom is a million miles ahead of these BS rc/pc's you see on most boards and I highly doubt anything he sells is bunk...

This isn't some crap coming from China and he only started selling IGF-1 (specifically IGF-I Arg(R)3 + HSA) a few months ago - to quote Dat:
*"The biochemical & pharmacological credentials of the scientist that engineered the project are outstanding and include decades worth of published peer-reviewed work."*

I'm not saying it works or not because its too early to tell (its designed for in vitro use remember) but if you wanted to try some and see I'd go with Tom over Geo or whatever other company all day


----------



## Pt_Lumberjack (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks all for the input.  Some more searching on this site and I realized my post was premature.  Too much evidence indicating synthetic IGF is useless.

I'm really happy with the GHRP and Mod-GRF I got from Tom's, and will continue using it.  Started them x2/day about 5 weeks ago, and I immediately started sleeping a lot better at night.  Started seros GH about 2 weeks ago.  Too early to tell if the peptide combo makes much of a difference, but at 3 iu/day, I feel the sides more when I stack it with a peptide injection.


----------

